# Almonds can KILL !!!



## julesanian (Mar 20, 2018)

Like many of us mooching around out here , we've helped ourselves to heaps of almonds found growing naturally. 

Today I learnt (the hard way) that there are TWO types of almond trees, one type is the sweet cultivated kind and the other grows wild and tastes bitter. 

I noticed our dog snuffling round the ground and realised he was eating some almonds so I thought I'd help myself to some as well.  

First one I tasted was really bitter, no one could eat that ! I spat it out and tried another one. Same taste and so I spat that out too. 

Next minute our little Yorkshire Terrier was foaming and convulsing and (luckily) violently vomiting. He threw up about three times , staggered about a bit and slowly (thank God) came round. 

A bit later I read this .... Certain Almonds are Highly Poisonous

They say 'Experience is a good school. But the fees are high." Amen to that !!!!


----------



## witzend (Mar 20, 2018)

Thanks for the tip Glad YT got over it. You have heard of Processional Caterpillars


----------



## molly 2 (Mar 20, 2018)

witzend said:


> Thanks for the tip Glad YT got over it. You have heard of Processional Caterpillars


.   No do they taste like almonds ?


----------



## julesanian (Mar 20, 2018)

witzend said:


> Thanks for the tip Glad YT got over it. You have heard of Processional Caterpillars



OMG yes - do you think they're trying to kill us over here lol ?!


----------



## karakachan (Mar 20, 2018)

We had quite a few almond trees in our garden in BG..they produced lovely tasting nuts[lol]..so did the walnut trees,they were everywhere,great harvest of those late in the year....FREE too


----------



## mickymost (Mar 20, 2018)

karakachan said:


> We had quite a few almond trees in our garden in BG..they produced lovely tasting nuts[lol]..so did the walnut trees,they were everywhere,great harvest of those late in the year....FREE too



Yes can't beat some tasty nuts :tongue::tongue:


----------



## jeffmossy (Mar 20, 2018)

Poor doggy , I am happy this turned out ok for you


----------



## trevskoda (Mar 20, 2018)

Well the dog survived that must be the muts nuts.
Yet they tell us eating to much junk food is bad for us.:tongue:


----------



## Harleyboygaz3 (Mar 20, 2018)

*Bitter almonds*



julesanian said:


> Like many of us mooching around out here , we've helped ourselves to heaps of almonds found growing naturally.
> 
> Today I learnt (the hard way) that there are TWO types of almond trees, one type is the sweet cultivated kind and the other grows wild and tastes bitter.
> 
> ...



Hi Ian, I think the bitter almonds you tasted are the same as we get here in Portugal. They are called Armaga's and they use them to make the local liqueur Amendoa Armarga . I guess once they've distilled them they lose the toxins I guess? We have both types in our garden here and yes I have tried eating them, Very Bitter indeed!!! Glad you're dog is ok though :wave:


----------

